# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  running on all fours ~ a solution to sluggishness

## AirRick101

You know the cliche problem in dreams when your movements are frustratingly slow.  you run slow, you swing the bat slow, everything feels like you're doing it in water.  (a very common dream occurence)

I don't know why this helps, but does did for me the other day.

I started running on all fours, like a cheetah, or a dog.  

So in this dream, I really needed to take a shit so badly, and I was running through a local Long's Drugs (discount drug store in my area), and I was getting pissed off at how long it was taking.  So I started to run on all fours....and wow, it works a lot better.  But I woke up before I reached the bathroom.

*after waking up, I went straight to the toilet cuz I thought I really had to go.  the feeling of my colon swelling with feces was so convincing in the dream, I thought I was going to burst....but after sitting on the toilet for 2 minutes or so, I realize there was....nothing ~ another testimony to how dreams can really fool your physical senses

----------


## WolfTsunade

Yeah, I run on all fours alot. It really helps....

----------


## Tanface1220

This always works really well for me, too. Sometimes I end up going so fast that I fall on my face, though.

----------


## Higurashi

I've never heard of running on all fours to increase energy..

But it's worth a try, hopefully it will help.

----------


## panta-rei

I've heard this all over the place. Another good way is to do long jumps instead of running strides.

----------


## Lime Cat

Very interesting! In 9/10 of my dreams, lucid or not, I walk very slowly, often simply crawling, as if gravity is very powerful. It makes things very difficult! I've rarely been an animal, but thanks for sharing this!

----------


## Lucid Lobster

> Very interesting! In 9/10 of my dreams, lucid or not, I walk very slowly, often simply crawling, as if gravity is very powerful. It makes things very difficult! I've rarely been an animal, but thanks for sharing this!



I have never had a dream where gravity for me was NOT like the gravity on the moon. I never walk. I moon walk like those astronauts -- leap forward, float, leap forward, float. I don't suppose you could try that. I guess if your gravity is like the gravity on Jupiter, that may not work though.

----------


## Hidden

Maybe I'll try this.  I've never had trouble with not being able to go fast, but the last time I was lucid it felt like I would wake up if I tried to move too quickly.

----------


## juiceyfruit1714

Running on all fours is actually part of the sluggishness for me.
Thats how I have to move or I literally can't move at all,
pulling on door frames or handrails or whatever I can to progress forward inches, all while staring at the ground.
I'm lucid but it may be because I havent stabilized or whatnot but I really need some help!
running on all fours just doesnt work for me

----------


## Jorge

> ....but after sitting on the toilet for 2 minutes or so, I realize there was....nothing ~





LOL! you made my evening  :wink2:

----------


## Slick

I had a dream when I was in school, I was about to be late for class. I tried running, only to find myself slow.

Interesting though, I might try this.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

that dream made me laugh while im sitting here eating pizza lol.. ever since i was little i use to run on all fours because some dude would be chasing me and I couldn't run in my dreams

----------


## Mzzkc

Whenever this happens to me, I have a dream reflex that let's me instantly Fly or Hover to compensate for it. This happens in non-lucids, too. In extreme situations, like when I'm being chased, it'll often trigger lucidity.

I don't know how or when this started to develop, but it's a handy little ability.

----------


## Sam the Wizer

> Whenever this happens to me, I have a dream reflex that let's me instantly Fly or Hover to compensate for it. This happens in non-lucids, too. In extreme situations, like when I'm being chased, it'll often trigger lucidity.
> 
> I don't know how or when this started to develop, but it's a handy little ability.



I've noticed that being chased in dreams often triggers lucidity for me too.

Before I was able to fly in dreams I used to have a method of moving very quickly.  I would dive forwards, tuck into a summer sault and roll back up to my feet, at which point I would dive forward again.  This works really well if you're in shackles in dreams and there are police chasing you.  I've noticed that there is a limit to how fast I can fly though, and often times I feel sluggish when trying to fly long distances in my dreams.

----------


## ManningQB18

Wish I woupd actually remember to do this, my nightmares are always someone trying to kill me, but I move too slowly to fight back. Maybe I'll remember to use this to run away

----------


## Lëzen

I find myself doing this from time to time in my dreams. It really helped in this one dream where I was being pursued by a group of gangsters.

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

1. I am impressed, this is a pretty cool way of overcoming an extremely frustrating problem. It's mad so many people realise it.





> So in this dream, I really needed to take a shit so badly



2. I was nearly choking on my pizza lauging at the reason you had to run. I can see the desperation in your eyes... haha. awesome ::bowdown::

----------


## MrDamon

> This always works really well for me, too. Sometimes I end up going so fast that I fall on my face, though.



hahahaha me too  ::laughhard::

----------


## ultima kid

another way too beat this problem is to freeze time or teleport to your destination. i always liked running on all fours in a dream.

----------


## Brandon Heat

Funny I'm surprised to see other people doing this techniques I love it, it works so good when it feels like your wading in water.

----------

